# How long can i store??



## red_ss (Apr 28, 2008)

hello guys.. do any one knows how long can i sore my weed with out looshing it potency ? can i keep it for 1 year ..etc

and what the best methods to store ( bags - jars..etc..)

Thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Red

Im smoking 14 month old gear and its perfect still, dark cool and hidden will keep you and your smoke safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey red..I asked this same question a while back...I use the Mason Jar and put in the back of celler..I will see in a year..two..three..Just was told to use an air tight container..Thanks for the thread


----------



## Cole (Apr 28, 2008)

:yeahthat:  Mason jars in the dark are the way to go.


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to go with the freezer in an air tight bag ... I love the kick of fresh dried smoke rather than cured


----------



## Cole (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive never smoked uncured buds before.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I'm going to go with the freezer in an air tight bag ... I love the kick of fresh dried smoke rather than cured



Make sure that the baggie is REALLY airlight--most of them are not.  Frost-free freezers work by pulling all moisture from the air  If your baggie is not air tight, your bud will suffer.  I think that mason jars are the best for curing.


----------



## red_ss (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks alot guys.. its good to know that its possople to store for long periods
 Have Fun


----------



## headband (Apr 29, 2008)

bags arnt air tight, *MASON JARS* ARE


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Apr 30, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> bags arnt air tight, *MASON JARS* ARE


 
Yep. And if you're going to store in the freezer* definitely* use something air tight. A while back, my husband put a baggie full of dope in the freezer and it got freezer burned :angrywife:  . Didn't get us very high and it tasted like crap.


----------



## EM455 (May 1, 2008)

Hi everybody I'm new around here. I hear you all talk about some famous MASON JARS. What are they and were can I get them online? Are they useful only for curing or also for storing the weed for a long time? thanks in advance for your answers 

P.S.: I was also wondering....when you harvest, what does happen to your cannabis plant? does it die? does it go back to vegetative stade? what are we supposed to do with our beloved plant after harvesting her? How many years can the same plant live? For how long can she still produce smokeable buds? thanks a lot for answering


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2008)

EM455 said:
			
		

> Hi everybody I'm new around here. I hear you all talk about some famous MASON JARS. What are they and were can I get them online? Are they useful only for curing or also for storing the weed for a long time? thanks in advance for your answers
> 
> P.S.: I was also wondering....when you harvest, what does happen to your cannabis plant? does it die? does it go back to vegetative stade? what are we supposed to do with our beloved plant after harvesting her? How many years can the same plant live? For how long can she still produce smokeable buds? thanks a lot for answering


 
You should start another thread..you have to many ? to answer here...Read the resources tab..and Mason jars for cure and storage


----------



## thc is good for me (May 2, 2008)

lol i was gonna make a funny comment but*GOLLY DARN* i will just answer your q real quick 

Most growers grow plants like this. Grow plants to 1ft tall then turn lights to 12hour on 12hour off for 8 weeks after about 8weeks of 12/12 they plants willl be ready the only real way to tell if plants are ready is to get a 30x magnefying glass they only cost about $10 there are little crystals on the buds these things are called trichomes they start out clear then turn cloudy then turn amber you want to cut plants down yes that means you kill them. Most growers only use plants for 1 growing cycle although you can re-bud plants its all personal preference but 90% of grower dont re-bud. Ok no more stupid answers hope this helped you to not go look for answers yourself lol


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2008)

EM455 said:
			
		

> Hi everybody I'm new around here. I hear you all talk about some famous MASON JARS. What are they and were can I get them online? Are they useful only for curing or also for storing the weed for a long time? thanks in advance for your answers
> 
> P.S.: I was also wondering....when you harvest, what does happen to your cannabis plant? does it die? does it go back to vegetative stade? what are we supposed to do with our beloved plant after harvesting her? How many years can the same plant live? For how long can she still produce smokeable buds? thanks a lot for answering



MASON JARS.. they cn be found at any Wal-mart or most any grocery store. They are jars used for home canning of fruits 'n vegetables. Purchase new lids and rings, too...IMO.


----------



## floydhead (May 2, 2008)

Anybody use a vacume sealer and store in freezer?


----------



## EM455 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys your answers really helped....it's a shame the plants have to die though, (lol)but well, I'll just have to buy seeds again or clone my plants right? ... also, sorry for asking so many questions here 4u2smoke :$ I just didn't know how to do that but I know now so thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2008)

floydhead said:
			
		

> Anybody use a vacume sealer and store in freezer?


 

I use the bag  sealed and put in freezer..but dont vaccum air out...it will smash and compact your budd...you end up with a THC Brick:angrywife:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2008)

EM455 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot guys your answers really helped....it's a shame the plants have to die though, (lol)but well, I'll just have to buy seeds again or clone my plants right? ... also, sorry for asking so many questions here 4u2smoke :$ I just didn't know how to do that but I know now so thanks


 
No problem my friend..that is how we learn...but red started this on Mason Jars ..glad you understand...and when is the Grow On?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

has any one here frozen buds freshly chopped and unthawed it? 

i dont recommend it. 


cure the buds then freeze in an airtight container or  store in mason jars.


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

I would use the mason jars and store them in a dark place. That will keep the buds as fresh as the day you put them in there. I like the wide mouth jars better. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------

